# My "Custom" Anthrax T-shirt :)



## Sebastian (Mar 17, 2010)

So I always wanted a *Sound Of White Noise* t-shirt, but couldn't find a "good" one, or was it too expensive soo...

So I made my own, bought a white t-shirt for like 3$, Special black paint for 1,5$ and I had a paintbrush lying around.

Printed out the logo/inscription and started to paint:
*5 hours* painting.










*11hours painting*





14 Hours ! - Complete


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 17, 2010)

awesome man!!!!


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 17, 2010)

sick, that looks pro, hope it holds up in the wash heh


----------



## jymellis (Mar 17, 2010)

hell yeah thats awesome maing! in the 80s and 90s we used black sharpies and about 10 minutes lol.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 17, 2010)

jymellis said:


> hell yeah thats awesome maing! in the 80s and 90s we used black sharpies and about 10 minutes lol.



so true!!!!! used to make a huge mess after 10 min in the sun cause you'd sweat so much and the Ts were thick cotton!!!!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 17, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> so true!!!!! used to make a huge mess after 10 min in the sun cause you'd sweat so much and the Ts were thick cotton!!!!


 

 ahhh the good ole dayz


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah..the 80s were fucking brootaallzzzz man!!! bring back those neon spandex !!!!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 17, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> yeah..the 80s were fucking brootaallzzzz man!!! bring back those neon spandex !!!!


 
spandex bike shorts and fanny packs for the fucking win maing and i didnt wear neon, i only wore "day-glow"


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 17, 2010)

Day glow.. yeah man!!!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 17, 2010)

now i feel kinda weird for ordering and paying 75 bux for my swatch watch and another 10 for my swatch guard 5 months ago 

no i dont, i love it


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 17, 2010)

God.. from SOWN to Swatch watches  Thanks guys for all the nice comments


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 3, 2010)

OK so Today I found some time ... and painted the speaker on the back 
The print:





And the drawing/painting process:

























It took "Only" 5 hours


----------



## unitas (Apr 5, 2010)

That does look pro. Great album, btw.


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 5, 2010)

nice work!


----------



## Dark Aegis (Apr 5, 2010)

damn that looks very clean, I hope it holds up in the wash


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you all !



Dark Aegis said:


> damn that looks very clean, I hope it holds up in the wash



Yeah, "special paint" - after painting, you iron the shirt on thew lst fide, and the paint will hold


----------

